# FE Exam Questions



## RyanUD (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys! I am currently an intern going into my senior year at UDelaware majoring in chemical engineering and was advised by a co-worker that it would be a good idea to take the FE exam while still in school, while it's much easier to do. I haven't heard much about the FE exam until my google search this morning and was hoping for some general tips, information, pretty much anything. Here's what I've found out so far:

- CBT version may be the more convenient way to take the exam

- "Other Disciplines" exam may be easier since questions don't go too far in depth

- Definitley worth taking (even if never used)

One of my main questions is if I pass the exam here in DE and get certified, what would happen if I accept/get a job in another state, say, NC? Would I have to retake and pass the exam?

Any and ALL advice would be greatly appreciated. My current plan is to take the exam April 2015. Thank you!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2014)

the FE is good no matter where you take it. when applying for the PE you just have to contact the state you took it for them to verify.

With the switch to CBT, which is the only way to take the test now, the exams are now written specific to the disiciple...hyopthectically making it easier and more relavant since it is taylored to the chemical in your situation. The "other disciplines " in the new format is designed for those who do not have a listed disciple test. go to the ncees website and look at the test content and your determination from that.

Don't get downhearted when you don't find a lot of study material for the chemical test.


----------



## RyanUD (Jul 7, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Don't get downhearted when you don't find a lot of study material for the chemical test.








Haha why does that not surprise me? Thanks for the info - I'll have to look into that then. Are there any advantages/disadvantages to taking chemical specific as opposed to the "other disciplines" one?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2014)

seeing as you are still in school the chemical stuff would still be fresh in your head...why take the "other" where it would require you to go back to remember how to do things like physics.

http://ncees.org/exams/fe-exam/

look at the test content for both. Even way back when I took the test in school i did the chemical in lieu of the general.


----------



## RyanUD (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I looked through and I see a lot more stuff on the chemical that I remember / just did / am doing in the fall. I just wasn't sure if there were any befefits to passing the chemical as opposed to general (in terms of opportunities, jobs, etc.) or if they both held equal value.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 7, 2014)

RyanUD said:


> Yeah I looked through and I see a lot more stuff on the chemical that I remember / just did / am doing in the fall. I just wasn't sure if there were any befefits to passing the chemical as opposed to general (in terms of opportunities, jobs, etc.) or if they both held equal value.


My understanding is that they are both held in equal value.

If I can offer some additional advise too. Don't let the fact that the material is fresh in your mind deter you from studying hard for the FE exam. I made that mistake in college thinking I didn't need to prepare. I thought I could pass based on classes I had just taken. Well, I failed, twice. It wasn't until 8 years later that I decided to actually study for the test and I passed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2014)

they are considered equal. a pass is a pass...there is not distinction on the FE. For the PE however that is state dependent. Some states a pass is pass...others call out the discipline. Then you have states like California where I don't think they even recognise the chemical PE exam.


----------



## RyanUD (Jul 7, 2014)

matt267 said:


> RyanUD said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I looked through and I see a lot more stuff on the chemical that I remember / just did / am doing in the fall. I just wasn't sure if there were any befefits to passing the chemical as opposed to general (in terms of opportunities, jobs, etc.) or if they both held equal value.
> ...




Absolutley. I'm planning on maybe buying a review book now just to start looking over the types of questions and to get familiar with the exam. Once the semester starts, I won't be able to dedicate much time to it, but once it's over in December, I'll have from then until April to really grind it out.



snickerd3 said:


> they are considered equal. a pass is a pass...there is not distinction on the FE. For the PE however that is state dependent. Some states a pass is pass...others call out the discipline. Then you have states like California where I don't think they even recognise the chemical PE exam.




Hopefully by the time I'm ready to go for my PE, I'll know what state I'll be taking it for. My view on it is that it's better to have it and never need it than to not have it and want it. And from the posts and few sites I've read, it seems like it's one of those things that's best to "get out of the way" so to speak.


----------



## leesv (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't take the other discipline. They change the test to where there are no general morning exam like it used to, everything is mesh into the whole exam. I toke it yesterday, and all the the questions are from my discipline "mechanical". Unless you think there some other discipline that are easier for you, I don't recommend taking other discipline that you are not familiar with.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't think there is any "easier" test versus any other. The exam questions are skewed to various disciplines, with the intention that students will self-select based on their desire to pass the test.

NCEES posts specs on each test. My recommendation would be to look at these specs and just go with your gut--which one would you take, based on what you know now? Once you've made this decision, then prepare for the test and make it so. :Chris:


----------



## GenEngineer (Oct 22, 2014)

Dear all,

I took my exam on October 18th, 2014. I just got my result and I passed the FE Electrical and Computer. Phew!! This forum helped me a lot and I am looking to pass on the help. Everything about the exam is still fresh so go ahead and ask me anything..

Thank you


----------

